# All my babies born so far (1 doe to go)



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

So far I have: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: (My dads holding them, he loves the babies. More then makes up for the "Damn goats who ate my garage.")

Ari's twin girls, Angelica and Chickadee(WATTLES). 

















Bunny's boy and girl. Eddy and Zoe(WATTLES). 

















Oreo's boy and girl. Casper(WATTLES) and Molly. 

















Snicker's boy and girl. Wren (WATTLES) and Warbler.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are adorable! Congrats on all of them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So stinkin' cute!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of keeping Wren. He's so adorable. The minute he came out he SCREAMED. I mean the "I AM BEING TORN APART!" scream. He cannot exist without making some kind of noise. Snickers walks away, BAAA. Snickers licks him, BAAA. Warbler chews on his ear, BAAA. He barks/chirps when he nurses. He makes a little noise before he falls asleep. Small and loud, like a certain bird. :roll: 

If you hold him for a few minutes he'll fall asleep and make a soft humming noise.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: :lovey:  SOOO cute! I just wanna kiss their little noses!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Awwww, they are all soooo cute!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww they are all so adorable! I think I like Angelica and Casper the best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cuuuute.......  :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Them are some cute babies!!! :lovey: Congrats on the lovely brood    :stars:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I love all the wattles!  How adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I'm just in love with the first doeling pictured   Congratulations!!!! :applaud: Are they ND's?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Lost Prairie said:


> Omg they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I'm just in love with the first doeling pictured   Congratulations!!!! :applaud: Are they ND's?


They're ND crosses. The buck is ND X pygmy, the mother of the little one you love (Angelica) is ND X Miniature Silky.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats, they are adoreable!


----------

